# Toshiba, Vista, & Bluetooth



## nathanielrey (Feb 20, 2008)

Just purchased a new laptop today (Toshiba Satellite A305-S6837) and unfortunately it came with Vista, but I want to give Vista a try. Along with the laptop I purchased a microsft bluetooth mouse.

Problem is, the toshiba bluetooth software is not working correctly. I cannot detect the mouse.

any suggestions?


----------



## nathanielrey (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's the text from a file that was loaded to the desktop prior to my purchase... I've tried these tacts, but still nothing

Bluetooth Stack Installation Guide

This document instructs users to replace the Bluetooth Stack.

Note: "Bluetooth Stack" is a name commonly used to describe the driver 
and apps used to control Bluetooth devices.

Before replacing the Bluetooth Stack, please make sure that either "Bluetooth
Stack for Windows by Toshiba" or "Microsoft Windows Bluetooth Stack" is 
not running on your machine.

If you are using Bluetooth Devices (BT Mouse or keyboard, for example) be
advised that they will not be available while you are upgrading or switching
Bluetooth Stacks.

Notes:
To use Microsoft Windows Bluetooth Stack, Bluetooth Monitor 4 is required 
to turn on/off the power on the Bluetooth module. This application is not 
required if "Bluetooth Stack for Windows by Toshiba" is used.


[Bluetooth Stack for Windows by Toshiba -> Microsoft Windows Bluetooth Stack]
1. Open the Programs and Features under Control Panel and uninstall 
"Bluetooth Stack for Windows by Toshiba", which is currently installed, 
and then reboot your PC.
2. Install "Bluetooth Monitor (BtMon4Inst.exe)" software from the 
"C:\TOSHIBA\BTMonitor" folder.
3. "Microsoft Windows Bluetooth Stack" will be installed automatically. 
Open the Control Panel and open "Bluetooth Device" to configure the 
settings (to display the Bluetooth icon to the task bar, open "Options" 
tab and enable "Show the Bluetooth icon in the notification area").

[Microsoft Windows Bluetooth Stack -> Bluetooth Stack for Windows by Toshiba]
1. Install "Bluetooth Stack for Windows by Toshiba Vx.xx.xx" from 
the Recovery Media or Application Installer.
2. Reboot the PC.


----------

